# Fedora 17, Google Chrome, and Flash



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

I just installed Fedora 17 and finished configuring everything. All that's left is getting Google Chrome installed and properly running.
Easy, right? Not entirely. Flash doesn't seem to work. Note that I am using CHROME. Not chromium.

Lets walk through this step by step, shall we?
1. Install Fedora.
2. Set up RPM fusion
3. Via yum, install things.
4. Reboot.
5. Install updates.
6. Reboot.

(this is where Chrome gets involved)
7. Visit https://www.google.com/intl/en/chro...gn=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk&utm_medium=ha
8. Click Download Chrome
9. Select 32 bit .rpm (For Fedora/openSUSE)
10. Download.
11. Run rpm
12. Authorize installation of dependencies
13. Wait.
14. Run chrome
15. Don't set up logins or anything.
16. Try and visit a flash site, notice flash isn't working. (see attached image)
17. aboutlugins, see that flash isn't there (see the other attached image)

18. ponder
19. try installing flash manually.
20. reboot
21. realize this doesn't work.

Actually, how this happened was I installed chrome on when I installed f17 Wednesday, realize flash isn't working and think I somehow screwed up the install process somewhere. After plenty of searching and attempting solutions, I decided it was clearly something that I screwed up when configuring the system.
So I reinstalled fedora17 again today and made sure the first thing I set up was Chrome. And that didn't change anything.
So yeah. How do I fix this?


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

Seven hours and still no ideas?


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

also note that flash works fine in firefox.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

wow. over 24 hours and still no ideas.


----------



## _101_ (Jun 9, 2012)

If you want to install flash manually Type about://plugins into the address bar then disable flash, then install.
Flash should auto update with chrome anyway though with yum update when a new version is ready.
Best of luck.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

...no, i don't think you realize.
Flash just isn't there period.
I know it's supposed to be there by default...
Imagine my situation this way:
Wipe your hard drive, install Fedora 17.
The first thing you do after getting your system configured and wifi set up is download and install google chrome.
Flash is supposed to be there automatically as part of chrome, right?
But it isn't.
Flash just isn't appearing with chrome at all period.
there is no plugin to disable.
Installing the 3rd party plugin should then cause something to pop up in about://plugins, right?
It doesn't. That screenshot I posted before shows literally the only options I have available to me on the plugins menu, both before and after attempting to install flash from adobe's website.


----------



## _101_ (Jun 9, 2012)

I just tried on a fresh install, which was showing flash in chrome not working, then installed flash from the adobe site (the RPM version) then it worked.
So give this way a try please.

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect

site may be different for your version as your in USA, but I think it's ok
Also change the setting to 32 bit if that's what your running.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

That's the one I tried originally and it did not work. Neither YUM or RPM work. I'm not entirely sure what to do with the .tar.gz but I will be looking into it.


----------



## flytape8490 (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah... tar.gz doesn't really work either. x_x


----------

